# Cubers in South West VA?



## Mastermind2368 (May 10, 2017)

Hey! Just wanted to see if their are any cubers around me. I already have gotten 4 people cubing, so I know their are 5 of us. Wanted to see if their are anymore. (Note: I live in a small town called Galax, but anywhere from the most southern western part of Va North west of NC.


----------

